

Building Atari With CreateJS - fatjonny
http://atari.com/arcade/developers/building-atari-createjs

======
Raphael
Wow, Atari is taking JS games mainstream. It was bound to happen eventually.

~~~
Raphael
Alright, I'm confused. I visited the arcade site on my Android device and it
said Adobe Flash was required. Am I to understand their platform takes JS and
compiles it into a Flash package?

~~~
ferongr
No, it doesn't. It's possible that whatever browser you're using doesn't
support some feature, maybe requestAnimationFrame, but I could onlt speculate
here. Flash is used for some ads though. I'd suggest you try either Chrome for
Android (if on ICS) or Firefox Aurora for Android (the latter is guaranteed to
work because both mobile and desktop versions of Firefox have standards
support parity).

Disregarding the technical side of things though, the games themselves are
below mediocre from a gameplay perspective.

~~~
nilliams
Well the games are remakes of the classics, so if you don't have any fondness
for the originals, you probably aren't going to like them.

Personally I had some fun with lunar lander, though it seemed a lot easier
than the BBC micro version I remember :)

~~~
ferongr
No, the response to controls, the "feel of the games" is just bad. The
originals where an order of magnitude better.

The games look like subcontracted creations without artistic supervision from
Atari just to advertise IE. They are not remakes for the sake of remaking old
games, replicating and improving gameplay with modern visuals.

~~~
nilliams
Sure, I think that's fair. The whole thing could definitely have been done a
lot classier. And I don't doubt there are better online versions of these
games already out there - I've since found a better (flash) version of lunar
lander.

The article itself is still pretty nice though and I applaud the effort that
went into that.

------
Gamefoo
IE only? I don't know which kind of message they are trying to pass, but going
from retro to irrelevant is definitely not the right one.

~~~
fatjonny
It is not IE only. CreateJS works well in the major browsers. The games work
in new versions of all browsers. The games are only ad-free in IE and should
work well especially in IE 10 as this looks to be partially sponsored by
Microsoft.

Some of the links at the end also pertain specifically to IE.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Microsoft also got Cut the Rope ported to HTML5 for IE9:
<http://cuttherope.ie/> (yes, they used Ireland's TLD since it's IE...)

